# Fat Boy Wants A Brooks Saddle! Anyone Here Use One?



## Moonshine (Aug 12, 2008)

Hey Guys,

Like a lot of others before me, I’m way too fat and way out of shape, so I’ve decided to get back on a bike! I’m in the process of trying to decide what kind of bike I want to buy to replace my aged DBR X2, and in looking at all the cool stuff here and there I have been smitten by the gorgeous beauty of Brooks saddles! Does anyone here use one, and if so, would you care to recommend the best model for a Clyde? The models I am considering are the Team Pro Chrome, Swift Chrome, and B17 Standard, so any info from a fellow Clyde riding one of these would be most welcomed! The Brooks catalog states the B17 Standard is a “touring, trekking and ATB saddle”, but it has nice, clean lines like the other 2. And just to be clear, I want a seat suited for CC riding, so no springer suggestions, please!

Anyway, any suggestions and advice on which one will suit my rotund neither-regions the best will be appreciated! For reference, I’m 6’-4” tall and currently at 330 lbs., but I hope the weight numbers start to change soon! Thanks in advance!


----------



## tdhood (Apr 1, 2005)

My Team Pro Chrome is on its 4th frame. Highly recommended.

If I had one complaint, it's the oversize copper rivets. They're gorgeous, but I can feel 'em between annual saddle tightenings.


----------



## bamacrazy (May 9, 2004)

I've got a B17. Great saddle! Sadly, I only ride offroad now so it's not being used. I use WTB Laser on my cyclocross bike and DH or DJ oversized saddles on my 26" bikes.


----------



## jwood70 (Mar 22, 2011)

I have a b17. Used it on my SS commuter, CX bike, and now my road bike. I love it.


----------



## andrewry1 (Sep 26, 2011)

I weigh 280 and put a brooks on a road bike I built up. It was TOTALLY different than a modern foam constructed saddle in that it felt horrible when you first sit on it, in the days after a long ride i wasn't sore from the saddle. I find on modern saddles, they are opposite, in that they feel great when you first sit on them but I'm sore in the days following a ride. I took the brooks saddle off the bike and would be willing to sell it if you'd like to make an offer. I believe it's the B17 model, and it's black.


----------



## straverse (Nov 7, 2008)

I've got a swift that I despise. I'll give you a good deal on it if you'd like to check it out.


----------



## emmittman (Oct 19, 2011)

blah


----------



## jwood70 (Mar 22, 2011)

emmittman said:


> blah


man, that comment sure tells us a whole lot.


----------



## Skywalker22 (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm 6'5" and 255lbs, and have a B-17 on my pugsley, will be getting another for my 29'er! Get one and you will be glad you did!!


----------



## Glenrexellyn (Dec 30, 2010)

275 lbs and have B17's on two bikes, they are great. I have ridden 3 century rides with them and they are, by far, the best saddles I've owned for long rides.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Used to be a Clyde, still rollin with a chopped B17 though. My all time favorite saddle.


----------



## Moonshine (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions guys! I've got a black B17 on the way!


----------



## bolandjd (Jul 23, 2008)

The B17 is a great choice. Just don't expect it to be a "miracle" saddle on day one. Brooks' take a while to break in. You'll likely be uncomfortable the first few times out, but you _should_ notice the saddle less and less the more you ride it. It'll just disappear underneath you, and then you'll know its breaking in. Being heavy helps expedite the break in, at least it did for me. You should NOT need to go to any of the extreme measures you might have read about, such as soaking the saddle in neatsfoot oil. Just put on a couple coats of Proofhide (or similar leather conditioner) and ride alot.

You should also be prepared to play around alot with the saddle position. Some people like their B17's nose up, some prefer nose down, some prefer dead level. A seatpost with two-bolt adjustment is a God-send for dialing in the right angle. Some people need a lot of setback (me); some don't. My observation is that the B17 is more finicky to find the "sweet spot" that your normal, run-of-the-mill modern plastic saddle. If you find you cannot get enough setback, a long setback seatpost really helps. Velo Orange makes a nice one (with two-bolt adjustment to boot), if you dig shiny components.

But, as always, _your _mileage may vary. I hope you're one of the lucky ones who finds the B17 comfy on day one. Good luck with the saddle.


----------



## taterbug (Jul 30, 2008)

I am a 270lb clyde and have two. One on my CrossCheck is a Team and the one on my Stumpjumper is a B17. Both are great and as others have stated, a good break in period is required before it disappears beneath you. Give it time and it will be the best saddle you have ever had. Your first ride, you will probably be cursing it but keep at it and your butt and taint will love you


----------



## Patagrande (Jul 26, 2010)

Lowes48,

Check out wallbike.com I found them while shopping for one of my Brooks, besides good prices, what impressed me the most, is that they actually offer great advise on choosing the right Brooks model.
In their descriptions you will find mentions of saddle height relative to stem height, and different riding styles as determining factors for you to consider. Furthermore if you call them they will elaborate.

My latest Brooks is a B17 select, and if like me you are drawn in large part to the beautiful patina on these saddles, the select line which comes completely devoid of any finish, in my opinion is the one that gets best look of all after use.
If you still are looking for a bike, nothing is worse for a Clyde who starts to see the pounds melt away, and the fitness gains, than to have to interrupt training because of breakdowns, if you agree with that, get a Turner, I ride the 5 Spot, and it is the best.

PG


----------



## drmajor (Aug 7, 2010)

B67- Super....! 6'4", 300#. Comfortable from the start. Oil it well, as per instructions.


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm getting a B17 soon, can't wait!


----------



## Moonshine (Aug 12, 2008)

2 trail rides and I'm really liking the B17! I've got it set level and I think it's going to work in the current position just fine! So far it's been pretty comfortable, so if it gets better with age it should be fantastic in the future!

I do have one thing to nit-pick so far - it creaks... But if I had 330 lbs. of pure sex bouncing up and down on me I suppose I would creak too! (Feel free to insert the mental image of your choice here.) Any quick fix for the creaking?


----------

